# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Φωτία στο Νταντός Ι

## pantelis2009

Φωτιά που ξέσπασε στο catamaran Ντάντος Ι που ήταν πεταμένω στην Κυνόσουρα το κατέστρεψε τελείως. Η φωτιά ξέσπασε περίπου στις 16.00 (πρώτη φωτο τραβηγμένη έξω απο το σπίτι μου) και στις 10 φωτο που θα ακολουθήσουν θα δείτε την καταστροφή του.

Φωτιά Catamaran 01 στη Κυνόσουρα..jpg

Φωτιά Catamaran 03 στη Κυνόσουρα..jpg

Φωτιά Catamaran 04 στη Κυνόσουρα..jpg

Φωτιά Catamaran 05 στη Κυνόσουρα..jpg

Φωτιά Catamaran 06 στη Κυνόσουρα..jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η τελευταία φωτο τραβηγμένη στις 17.15

Φωτιά Catamaran 07 στη Κυνοσούρα..jpg

Φωτιά Catamaran 08 στη Κυνόσουρα..jpg

Φωτιά Catamaran 09 στη Κυνόσουρα..jpg

Φωτιά Catamaran 12 στη Κυνόσουρα..jpg

Φωτιά Catamaran 13 στη Κυνόσουρα..jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Ωραία Παντελή ! Πρέπει να ήταν εξ' ολοκλήρου πολυεστερικό. Διαφορετικά δεν εξηγείται η ολοσχερής καταστροφή του.

----------


## Nikos_V

> Η τελευταία φωτο τραβηγμένη στις 17.15
> 
> Φωτιά Catamaran 07 στη Κυνοσούρα..jpg
> 
> Φωτιά Catamaran 08 στη Κυνόσουρα..jpg
> 
> Φωτιά Catamaran 09 στη Κυνόσουρα..jpg
> 
> Φωτιά Catamaran 12 στη Κυνόσουρα..jpg
> ...


Το ρεπορταζ ειναι αψογο!!!Ακομη μια φορα το nautilia ηταν εκει!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτό πιστεύω κι' εγώ Thanasis89. Τα πυροσβεστικά οχήματα πάντως έφυγαν κατά τις 20.00 γιατί πέρασαν κοντά απο το σπίτι μου. Όταν μπορέσω θα πάω να τραβήξω ......τί έμεινε.

----------


## a.molos

Μια ζωή αυτό το πλοίο είχε αβαρίες. Καμμία προκοπή πουθενά όπου ταξίδεψε.

----------


## Thanasis89

Νομίζω ότι έχεις ανεβάσει φωτογραφία του Αντώνη, και αυτή έψαχνα τόση ώρα αλλά δεν θυμάμαι που...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eλειωσε το πολυεστερικο κουφαρι του νταντος.

----------


## Thanasis89

Και ναι λοιπόν την βρήκα... Είχε ανεβάσει μία ο φίλος a.molos και μία μετά ο Συλβέστρος από την Κυνοσούρα... Και δεν θυμόμουν ποιος ακριβώς είχε ανεβάσει και ποια...

----------


## a.molos

Και θα συνεχίσω το ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών,  με 3 φωτό απο την εποχή που το ΝΤΑΝΤΟS 1,  σημαίας Λουξεμβούργου (!), ήταν στους τάκους στο Πέραμα, με εμφανή τα σημάδια της μεγάλης ζημιάς που είχε πάθει, περιμένοντας να βρεθούν κεφάλαια  για την επισκευή του. Στις φωτογραφίες φαίνεται καθαρα, τόσο το υλικό κατασκευής του πλοίου όσο και το σύστημα water jet  που το προωθούσε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως υποσχέθηκα πήγα να δω τι απέμεινε απο το Ντάντος. Ορίστε 2 φωτο

----------

